# muss ich



## anglerfreund1995 (3. April 2009)

|wavey:HALLO ALLE ZUSAMMEN|wavey:
Brauche ich einen anglerschein wenn ich noch 13 jahre bin|kopfkrat???
Danke schon im voraus für die tollen antworten die ihr alle mir schreiben werdet
L.G alex (anglerfreund1995)​


----------



## tdh (3. April 2009)

*AW: muss ich*

Das kommt auf deinen Wohnort an. Bei uns in Berlin brauchst du ab 12 Jahren einen Jugendangelschein, den es für ein paar Euronen im Jahr zu kaufen gibt. Ab 14 kannst du dann deinen Angelschein machen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. April 2009)

*AW: muss ich*

Du kannst dir einen Jugendfischereischein holen. Dann kannst du mit einer Person über 18 Jahren und einem gültigen Angelschein fischen gehen. Entbindet dich aber nicht vor dne normalen Gewässererlaubniskarten.

mfg Flo


----------

